# Suggestions for eyewear



## kg1 (Apr 17, 2002)

All:

I was hoping that you might be able to share your experiences with sunglasses on rides that involve both day and night riding. I am thinking that photo chromatic would be the way to go - clear for night riding and giving some relief from the sun during the day. I am not really interested in spending $100+, but I would like to find something that works. If you would be willing to share your solution to the need for eye protection when the ride involves both day and night riding, I would appreciate it. 

Thank you. 

Kg1


----------



## black_box (Jun 7, 2008)

I have cheap $25 glasses from Performance Bike. They came with grey lenses and orange lenses, both are photochromatic. I've previously used polarized lenses and much prefer the photochromatic, especially if you're going in and out of shaded areas. The grey is nice for most conditions, the orange actually helps clarity when it's starting to get dark. I would use clear once it's dark and I've heard that cheap safety glasses are fine for this.

Changing the lenses out... they haven't broken yet but it involves bending the plastic so I wonder how long they'll last (its been a few years though). Doing it again, I'd probably just buy two pairs.


----------



## eagleson520 (Feb 10, 2006)

On rides that combine day and night riding, I wear Uvex crow pro glasses with photo cromatic lens. The lens goes from clear to light grey. They do not get as dark as I would prefer during the day, but good enough. I'm a person who likes to make things as simple as possible, so not having to change lenses appeals to me. I've done rides with several people who change lenses, and at least one guy who carries a second set of glasses for day/night.


----------



## drodrigueznyc (Mar 30, 2012)

I got these from ebay for $89.00 free shipping... they are Tifosi Tyrant Carbon smoke polarized fototec.... light sensitive and changes from very light gray for night or cloudy days to very dark shade for sunny days...

they work and look great especially in the carbon fibre style...

i also like the little cutouts in the top corners to improve cooling and minimize fogging..

they have other models to choose from...


----------



## mpre53 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never had a pair of photochromic lenses that got dark enough for bright days, or clear enough for night.

For me, tan lenses work best for all-around day use, and if I think I won't finish a ride in daylight, I carry a pair of cheap Uvex safety glasses in a jersey or jacket pocket.


----------



## dandar (Mar 31, 2012)

I have cheap $21 Ironman glasses from stop&shop (local grocery chain). They are break resistant and have slots for airflow. Work real well so far, though I wish they were less dark and polarized, but for that I'd have to spend much more so I'm happy with what I've got.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Smith Pivlock V90, available for $89 or so when found on sale at EMS or similar. Quickly swappable lenses between clear and tinted.


----------

